

Fragmentation is a Bad Excuse - bookwormAT
http://techthirst.com/?p=1540

======
msie
I get the sense that it's my fault if I can't jump over all the hurdles that
fragmentation sends my way. Sorry, I'm not going to follow you off that
bridge. I'm too old for this stuff.

Edit: Please show me your apps running on various hardware and OS versions in
order to convince me that it's not as hard as I've heard from other companies.
And your apps better not be simple.

~~~
bnenning
Perhaps it's too simple, but here's mine:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dozingcats...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dozingcatsoftware.WireGoggles).
Runs on Android 1.6 or later, while conditionally supporting features in newer
versions like camera zooming and efficient preview data buffers (2.2) front-
facing cameras (2.3), and dimming software system buttons (4.0).

It's not that hard. I'd estimate less than 10% of development time was working
around "fragmentation" issues, and the difference in productivity between Java
and Objective-C more than made up for that.

